# "Due to the nature of the hobby..."



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Do people selling stuff on eBay use this as a ploy to cover their asses when they sell you garbage? I've never figured out what this meant and have always been a little suspicious towards buying anything from anyone who has this line in their auction description.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I ALWAYS put at the bottom of anything I sell that it sold "as is". I do state it's condition to the best of my knowledge but if I sell someone an ESC and they hook it up backwards and blow it up, I don't want them coming back on me trying to say it was bad when they got it. As always, it's buyer beware.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Is "sold as is" the same as what I asked, though? I mean, I guess I'm just trying to understand what the seller is implying when stating this.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

XXX-Steve said:


> Is "sold as is" the same as what I asked, though? I mean, I guess I'm just trying to understand what the seller is implying when stating this.


because sometimes ppl dont know what they are doing with stuff when they get it, like someone charging a LIPO the second they get it at 10A and they fry it so they try to tell the seller that their stuff is junk, or if u sell them a Speedo and they hook it up backwards and fry that they will try and say that it was like that when they got it. BELIEVE me, my friend sold a couple of nitro vehicles this summer and ppl were sayin that the motors were junk when they got them AND they even mentioned that they were new to RC so they knew nothing of how nitro motors work. its like when u sell a full size car, always put "as is" in the receipt cause u never know what ppl will do to it...


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright, I understand now.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would think that the nature of the hobby means that you could expect the item was used as intended. IMHO, that would be well used and abused. If it was like new they would claim it was like new.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

XXX-Steve said:


> Do people selling stuff on eBay use this as a ploy to cover their asses when they sell you garbage? I've never figured out what this meant and have always been a little suspicious towards buying anything from anyone who has this line in their auction description.



Also, due to the nature of the hobby, it had better work when I get it!


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Minreg said:


> Also, due to the nature of the hobby, it had better work when I get it!



An honest seller will make sure it does. Unfortunately there always a few bad apples in any group so it's just a chance you take. If saving a little money isn't worth the risk of getting screwed then one should probably buy new. At least then if you have any problems with a product you usually also have a warranty that came with it to take care of the problem.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

so far, i have only had one bad problem with something RC related, thats when i bought a "mod" motor for my XMOD, i bought it spur of the moment, and it just turned out to be the same motor they come with, oh well...


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> so far, i have only had one bad problem with something RC related, thats when i bought a "mod" motor for my XMOD, i bought it spur of the moment, and it just turned out to be the same motor they come with, oh well...



:dude: one can never have too many Xmod stage 1 motors. If you do the "spin brush" mod it will run like a Stage 2... LOL


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

trerc said:


> :dude: one can never have too many Xmod stage 1 motors. If you do the "spin brush" mod it will run like a Stage 2... LOL


haha, yeah i think we all went through that XMOD phase, or maybe just a select few of us...


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

As mentioned earlier...buyer beware. I've seen some used stuff in like new condition and Ive seen used stuff that was at or near the end of its useful life. In my experience buying new may cost more upfront but is cheaper in the long (or not so long) run. If your buying used, I recommend NOT buying sight unseen.


----------

